

Show HN: Twitter API Helps Track Nefarious episod - michaelschade
http://rawr.mschade.me/episod-tracker/

======
michaelschade
Just a fun little side I made while playing around with the Twitter API,
nothing special.

For those unaware, Twitter's platform/API guy @episod changes profile pictures
very frequently, so I decided to index his profile pictures to see how they
get cycled out or change over time.

